# A Story



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 1


Rain stops to take a breath. She takes in the bitter sweet scent of Golden Rod that floods the field that her herd is trotting threw. The overo paint colored mare always has enjoyed staying behind a bit and taking in what's around her. 

She lopes to catch up with her herd. She gets there just before the large palomino stallion, Cisco, stops to looks over his shoulder to check on his mares. Rain often got a nip for lagging to far behind, but that rarely stopped her.

"You got lucky this time," nickered a sassy black mare named Ellie
"Yeah, well I want to try to a avoid trouble with the foal coming," replied Rain. Rain was a few months away from giving birth to a foal. It is a day she cant wait for but also a day she dreads. This will be her 3rd foal. Her previous foals were colts and all had to get kicked out of her herd. It wasn't easy for her to see her colt get bit and kicked as he got chased away by Cisco, and it never got easier. This time she hoped for a filly. A filly in which she could love and stay with till the day she died. Its not that she doesn't love her colts, she just is sad to see them go.
Cisco took a look around and smelled the air for any signs of danger. He took a last glance at his mares and they went on their way.


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 2 part 1

After the herd's long voyage to their summer home they took a drink from the large watering hole and rested. After awhile they kicked up their heals and explored their territory for things that have changed during the winter.

After a long wet winter several small steams flowed to the water hole guaranteeing the hole wont dry out this summer. This happened the year before. There was a drought and the herd wandered around looking for new places to get water. They often got in trouble with other herds. 

The herd wandered around, trotting through there new home. They kicked op their heals and whinnied with delight. 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sorry guys I cant finish the chapter now. its to late. tomorrow I will though. Thanks for reading! please give some feedback!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So far it's really good, just some spelling errors like in the post above you put 'heals' instead of 'heels'. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 2 part 2


One day while the herd was grazing, Cisco gave a loud snort. All the horses' heads shot up to see what's going on. 

"There are other horses around here," Cisco told his mares. "They haven't been this far yet."

The herd took in the smell of the other horses and stood there for a minute. They were a few miles away from the watering hole and the strange herd was about a mile from them.

They didn't see the strange herd as a large threat at the moment but if they came any closer Cisco would have to take action. He doesn't want to risk a Stallion of another herd stealing his mares.

The herd trotted back to the watering hole to get away from the unsettling sent of an unfamiliar herd.


----------------------------

Okay guys sorry for the short chapters. I don't have a lot of time. Please give some feed back and I hope you enjoy!



----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 3

Rain stood alone in a little opening in the woods where the grass was tall. This was her favorite spot. With golden rod dotting the clearing giving off their scent and the birds the flew around keeping flies at bay while singing their sweet song, rain grazed contently. 

The herd was off somewhere though rain didn't care. She knew they weren't to far so she wasn't concerned. She didn't think Cisco would be either.

As she was eating, something got her attention. She looked towards the woods line to see what was there. A strange horse popped out of the woods and without thinking, Rain ran. She ran as fast as she could to her herd. As soon as she got there she told Cisco what happened.


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 4

Rain told Cisco about the strange horse frantically. Snorting and catching her breath as she talked. 
"It just came out of no where!" she told Cisco. Cisco let Rain lead them to where they saw the strange horse. Cisco had to see for him self. Rain didn't want to give out the place of her favorite spot but she felt frighted so she led him near, although she wouldn't be in her spot alone anytime soon.
"Stay alert girls," said Cisco. "I don't want to risk a stallion stealing you."
"I smell something," said Roja, the red old mare. Although her eyesight isn'tt the strongest and often she gets spooked her smell was good.


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 4Part 2

All the horses sniffed the air. The other horses smelled it to.
"It's a mare," said Misty.
"Come," said Cisco in a soft yet bold voice. The mares followed Cisco with widened eyes and perked, listening ears.

They started to hear something coming quickly. Soon a little filly popped out of the woods, startling the 5 horses. Roja, the oldest and wisest of the 5 horses even bolted a little bit, but soon came back. 
"You were wrong," stated Ellie, "Its a filly, not a mare."
"What are you doing here?" asked Cisco.
"Well," started the little filly, "My family was running not to far from here. They said that a strange herd was not to far, and they didn't want to lose any mommies. But, my mommy was going to fast. I think she was too scared, and i couldn't keep up. So, I got left behind. I thought I smelled my mommy when i smelled you," the little filly looked at Rain. "But when I came, it wasn't and you ran away. Then I thought I smelled the whole herd a little bit ago so I came running, and thats when I met you all."


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Poor little lost filly. What happens next?


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 5

Cisco felt bad for the young filly, but being his mare hungry stallion self, he decided to have her become part of the herd.
"So," said Cisco, "you don't know where your herd, or mother is, do you?
"No," replied the little filly with a sad sigh.
"Your herd is probably long gone by now. I'm sorry."
"What!" said the little filly with worried eyes. "They cant be! what about my mommy!"
"There is nothing we can do, though maybe you should join our herd, It isn't good for such a small filly to be away from its mother. Rain," Cisco got Rains attention."You will be having your foal soon,and you are probably able to give milk. Would you please allow this young filly to nurse on you?"
Rain thought for a moment. She didn't like the thought of being used to just give this filly some food whenever its hungry. Yet, there was something about this filly that reached out to Rain. "Okay," said Rain.
"Good," said Cisco. "Hey, What is your name any way?"
"Moon"


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter 5 part 2

 "My name is moon." said the little dapple grey filly with the bright blue eyes. 
 "Well," said Cisco, 'welcome to our herd." and with that the six of them started walking. 
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The six horses were at the watering hole grazing. Moon came close to Rain. She looked at Rain after nudging her side. Rain gave an approving glance knowing what Moon was wanting. Moons drank and Rain gave a sigh.


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

Should I keep going?


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, its very good


----------



## SummerBlaze1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Really good!


----------



## bethanyandrain (Aug 10, 2014)

*Chapter 6*

*Rain has grown comfortable **again** with her favorite little clearing, but it wasn't only hers anymore. Moon now stayed with her most of the time. Occasionally Rain would give her little nips when she wished to be alone. But it wasn't long until he little filly would be back at her side.*
*Rain and moon stood grazing in the clearing, listening to the birds and taking in the smell of sweet grass and bitter goldenrod. Moon walked up to Rain and looked at her asking if she could nurse. Rain looked back at her. She nodded as she gave a sigh and continued grazing. *
*Moon, as well as Rain, was a little uncomfortable with the change. She didn't want to upset Rain by not getting her approval.*
*"What was your mother like?" Rain asked. Moon jumped as if startled by the question or surprised that Rain was the one starting a conversation.*
*"Well," Moon started, "She was very pretty."*
*"Now was she?" Rain replied.*
*"Oh yes. She was tall. Taller then Daddy. And she had the darkest fur. I like her fur." Moon paused and gave a little sigh, looking at the ground. Her head shot up and she continued, "Oh! And my favorite thing about her is her eyes are two different colors. One blue like mine, and the other brown.*
*"What is her name?" Rain asked.*
*"Mommy," replied Moon. *
*Rain chuckled, **"Is that so?"
"Ya," said Moon, "but the others call her Gypsy."*
*Rain lay down in the sun. "I bet you miss your mother."*
*"Ya," said Moon as she lied down as well and they both fell asleep.*


----------

